# USS Neshanic AO.71



## Mazzella-Creations (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm looking for photos of the Neshanic which is now the ore carrier American Victory. A friends father sailed on her when she was the Middletown and was curious to how she looked back in the war. I was also searching for photos of her as the Gulfoil also for a drawing I'd like to do.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Chris


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you checked out this page? For photo's during the war at least

http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/19/19071.htm


----------



## Mazzella-Creations (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes I have, I've been trying to find a high res and more clear photo


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Most War Two built ships within a class as originally built looked pretty much the same.
I sailed several T2’s and one T3, the Middletown. I sailed her as Vacation Relief 3 A/E for a few weeks one summer. Tightest steam plant I ever saw. One of the things ya needed to know reporting aboard a steam ship was “where is the Make-up Valve?” 

I was on the 8-12 and when I asked my Oiler that he showed me the valve but told me “the 4-8 takes make-up on their Sunday morning watch once a week.” The C/E on the Middletown had personally done a lot more lagging than usual so that ship got amazing mileage. Lots less lost heat.

http://www.usmm.org/tankers.html#anchor409468

Neshanic, T3-S-A1 launched as Marquette AO 71 USN

T3-S-A1

* 501 feet long overall
* 68 foot beam
* 29.6 foot draft
* 9,880 Gross tons
* 2 Steam turbines single-screw
* 7,700 shaft horsepower
* Speed 15 knots
 Capacity: 133,800 barrels


http://shipbuildinghistory.com/history/merchantships/wwii/t3tankers.htm

519 Bethlehem Sp. Pt. 4381 Marquette T3-S-A1 16,100 20-Feb-43 
To USN as Neshanic (AO 71), sold 1947 as Gulfoil, wrecked 1958 but converted to Laker Pioneer Challenger, Middletown 1962, American Victory

Neshanic was a Chiwawa (AO-68) Class Fleet Oiler. 

Seven Chiwawa photos:

http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/19/19068.htm

The Chiwawa also is now a Great Laker the Lee A. Tregurtha

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I found some ao-68 and ao-71 pictures as they look today at:

http://www.boatnerd.com/

ao-68-sterling-ford-800.jpg one of these two ships came to the Great Lakes with the name Pioneer Challenger, I am not sure which one? The top left Walter Sterling picture is from 1971 when she was still a straight decker. Other two after she was converted into a self unloader. Bottom right: next she was the William Clay Ford (2) 

ao-68-tregurtha-800.jpg before becoming the Lee A Tregurtha as she is today. Compare the bows, sterns and cabins. Pure T2-T3. Four of these five Chiwawa class fleet oilers were geared steam turbine, while one was turbo electric.

ao-71-middletown-800.jpg note that both vessels long have advertised their war time service with their US Navy Auxiliary, Oiler numbers and WW II battle awards. 

Some T2's and 3's had another house atop the poop deck house, aft of the stack. Sometimes it was Deck Storage, once the Bos'n lived up there alone. Please note that the after house shown is on the poop deck and originally these were Engineers cabins and the Steward. Note the side door on each side. Aft of this on the port side was the crews mess room, same place on the starboard side was the Officers Saloon. Between each was the galley, opening on to the fantail. The unlicensed crew lived one deck below, on the main deck, evidenced by those port holes with wind jammers.

Forward of the stack was a raised about three feet housing for the engine room Gable roof style skylight. There were four opening hatches on each side, each with a wireglass portlite in it. They were raised or lowered by hand wheels turning reach rods operating meshed gears located just below the skylight on the poop deck level. 

The skylight assembly was held by a whole bunch of substantial studs - one inch?, washers and hex nuts every four inches around the horizontal periphery. There were rubber gaskets between the steel skylight assembly and the steel flange it was bolted to.

The skylight was easily removed with the aid of a shore side crane to remove large pieces of engine room equipment. Such as the Main Generator. When removing a main generator first the Rotor was slipped forward and out then lifted ashore, then the Stator, which was bolted down with two body bolts at each of the four corners.

Two different T2's I sailed lost Main Generators necessitating tows. One was replaced in Amsterdam, the other Honolulu. Before reaching port all the skylight nuts except one in each corner were removed, those four removed, lubricated and replaced just snug. Soon as the ship was tied up those four nuts were easily removed and the skylight lifted ashore.

The generator was also prepared with only one snug bolt at each corner, the generator to turbine coupling unbolted, the nine wrist size wires removed, the generator turning gear removed. Engine room stairways from the operating platform to the poop deck were designed to be unbolted and stowed, completely opening this cavity. Safest was to weld these doors shut while the stairways were removed.

Within an hour of docking the old generator could be ashore and begin setting the replacement unit. Generator swaps could be completed within 48 hours including a 4 hour dock trial, followed by a short sea trial.

A few years ago the Tregurtha steam plant was replaced by a pair of 3,000 KW Bergen heavy fuel burning diesel engines geared to one adjustable reversible pitch propeller. 

Greg Hayden


----------



## Mazzella-Creations (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info and pictures. Actually both of these vessels are in lay-up an hour west of where I live at Fraser Shipyards in Superior, Wisconsin. Sadly American Steamship cancelled the drydocking of the American Victory (ao-71) So she wont be sailing right away this season.....if at all....


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I was born and raised in Duluth MN. My Dad worked for a package freight company 1937-39, then joined Shenango Furnace Company in 1940. My dad was C/E on the Col. James M Schoonmaker when Shenango went out of business in 1968. The Schooner is now:

http://www.willisbboyer.org/

Museum ship Willis B Boyer in Toledo

I grew up making summer trips with my Dad, then sailed Hanna Mining Company/National Steel myself 1960-1966. Then I sailed offshore until I quit the sea in 1975.

http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/1965/whoami.htm

Attached some pictures of me, top with my Mom and Dad when I was much younger. Until I was six I could not take a trip without my Mom. Lower left locking through the Soo Locks 1947:

https://webcam.crrel.usace.army.mil/soo/

That park and fountain survived WW II, but not the Cold War. 

Lower right picture: 1949 just below the Soo Locks where the ice cream was purchased. Bunch, the ships Baker, made those delicious oatmeal cookies. I was sunburned and cranky.

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.reocities.com/TheTropics/1965/whoami.htm

Greg Hayden


----------

